# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  REM DReamer works! Sort Of...

## evildoctor

I ordered a REM dreamer about 1.5 weeks ago. It arrived on Friday. I remember reading that they are really slow to ship - but to be fair I was very surprised and pleased to receive mine after only a week and a bit.

I decided to try the device to see if I could get Lucid mid week. I work in downtown chicago Tuesday thru Friday and have to get up very early (4:15am) and dont get to bed until 11:00pm. So although I normally have at least one or two dreams per work night - I dont really have enough time for WBTB. Therefore I decided to see if the REM dreamer could help with this. I normally get lucid at least once or twice at the weekend - but cant seem to crack mid week dreaming with the short time I have.

Spent most of the weekend figuring it out and playing with the Pro software and interface.

Couldnt get it to work at all - then realized I was setting the delay time wrong.

It worked fine last night after setting the time delay manually with the dials.

I must have had the sensitivity setting too high. I set my alarm for 4 hours of sleep - then set the delay, took some supplements and went back to bed. The REM dreamer went off a number of times while I was dozing or just hovering around the wake/sleep boundary.

Then I had a lucid. I was dreaming that I was in my bedroom (which is quite large) and sitting in one of the armchairs in front of our bedroom home cinema equipment in the dark. In the other chair was a black guy I have never met. He was amazed by the REM Dreamer, which I was showing to him. I was explaining the delay function, how the infra-red REM movement detector worked and the cues etc. I suddenly realized that the armchairs were facing the wrong way and I had no idea who the black guy was or what he was doing in my bedroom at night "This is a dream - Im Lucid!". So then I fly up through the roof but wake up almost immediately. 

The REM dreamer didnt fire - Im pretty sure because all of the above must have happended within the three minutes delay built into the device to give the dream a chance to solidify.

So LOL - had a lucid last night dreaming about the REM Dreamer - without the REM DReamer going off!

I turned down the senisitivity for tonight and will see what happens.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Wow that's cool. I can't wait to hear about what happens.

----------


## evildoctor

I think I have it cracked now. At first the settings were two high.

I then turned everything down and the last few nights the REM Dreamer was triggered 3-6 times but did not wake me (I did not notice the cues either). I have the sensitivity set right now. I have increased the brightness of the cues today.

I also have the delay time cracked - I found that setting the delay manually before bed works much better. I set the dials to 9:1 and turn it on - then turn the dials to 0:0 and press the button (1 press per ten minutes of delay time).

Now its Friday I will have the chance tonight to use it for WBTB. Will post what occurs over the weekend.

----------


## gameover

I am also in the Chicago suburbs and just ordered a REM Dreamer on friday night. Glad to hear it came relatively fast. Did you receive any information from the company with shipping details or anything? Or even a "thank you for ordering" message? I'm hoping to hear something from them just to know it's coming. Of course I ordered it on the weekend and it's not yet monday. Also, how's it working for you? Have you tried the TWC feature?

----------


## evildoctor

Gameover,

I ordered it and paid with PayPal on August 12 - and got the usual confirmation/receipt etc.

I got an email from someone called PawelH (the owner presumeably) on the 18th saying that the REM DReamer Pro had shipped - I think I got it about 5 days later.

I was surprised how quick it was as I had seen various posts about the process taking a long time. I thought the process was very quick and efficient.

The unit works fine and I now have the "right" settings for me.

I must say that I have not had a full lucid induced directly by the device. This is probably not the fault of the device. I can get lucid without any device at the weekend when I can get a decent 8 hours or more sleep. I bought the device specifically for during the work week when I only get 5-6 hours - I never get lucid during the work week. 

Interestingly this morning I had a false awakening that was directly due to the REM Dreamer. I was dreaming that I was dozing in bed and had taken the REM Dreamer OFF. I was woken by the flashing cues and felt my wife pressing the unit against my face. I said "what are you doing?" - she laughed and said "I think the flashing lights are funny". I said "go away and leave me alone - you have to get ready for work". She walked into our bathroom and I rolled over and went back to sleep. Then the cues flashed AGAIN - and I woke up (for real) - it was still dark and I was wearing the REM DReamer. I realized the first awakening was false - my wife doesnt even know how to work the unit - let alone press it to my face and make it cue.

I have had many many dreams where the cues must have been assimilated into my dream. My dream diary is full "sudden blinding flashes" - often in my dream I sheild my eyes and carry one with the dream without realizing what the flashes were - still early days.

When the cues go off and wake me I am training myself by saying over and over "When ever I see these flashing red lights I will know I am dreaming and become lucid. Like I said - early days.

So it works- and shows much promise - but Im still at the phase of trying to recognise the cues while dreaming.

I had an excellent lucid on FRiday night - The cues woke me - so obviously I was in a REM cycle. I then went straight into a DEILD or mini WILD - I just lay still and held onto my conciousness and went immediately into a full lucid where I found my self flying over a monochromatic dessert at night.

So it helps me get lucid even indirectly - I have now dreamt of the unit several times and had some false awakenings.

I will try the TWC feature next. I must admit I did not read the full instructions and I thought this feature was the one that plays WAV files if you are linked up to a PC with headphones - which I dont bother with. Therefore a big thanks to you! Now I actually know what the TWC feature is it looks like it will be a big help. Especially mid week when the unit only generates 10 or 12 series of cues due to the shorter REM time I have available.

Will set it up now and try it this week.

----------


## gameover

Right after reading your post I got an email saying it was shipped. Hopefully it's here for the weekend. I think their reputation for slow delivery was from before. Their website used to seem shady and they were hard to reach. Seems they've improved their product and customer service. 

The TWC feature is one of the main reasons I got it so please let me know if you have any success with it. Of course it's just an aid and a busy schedule can always derail lucid dreaming plans. Good luck.

----------


## nechong

hi,


how is the progress now?

r  u guys still getting ld ?

thanks

mike

----------


## evildoctor

> hi,
> 
> 
> how is the progress now?
> 
> r  u guys still getting ld ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



Mike/Nechong,

the posts above are only a few days old. I doubt Gameover has received his yet.

I have tried the TWC feature the last 2 nights. Monday I tried it on the "high" setting and it woke me up during a REM cycle. Last night was the same with medium.

I am also experimenting with my supplement regime. I used to take melotonine or 5htp or Tryphopan before bed to try and get some REM rebound before I have to get up up 4:30. I decided this might be conter productive and now im using just some calea extract. This also means I need to play with the delay time on the REM dreamer to see if I can catch some ealier REM cycles.

Still playing with it basically. Tonight I will try again on medium - but iake my favorite dream boosting supplement A-Acetyl L-Tyrosine

I would recommend getting one. I did get your pm btw. I have used it successfully - in as much that it can wake me at the start of a REM cycle and I can then DEILD. It has boosted the frequency of my LD's.

I hope at some point to get the settings, supplements and my own training to the point where I can LD many times midweek instead of just weekends.

----------


## gameover

It still hasn't arrived here. I'm hoping by Friday it will, but you never know with these things. 

Evildoctor: I didn't realize there were different settings for the TWC feature. I thought it just increases in brightness until you become lucid or wake up. How does that affect the brightness pattern? Or am I not understanding something? Also are you getting used to sleeping with it? Either way I should find this all out myself soon enough. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.

----------


## evildoctor

> It still hasn't arrived here. I'm hoping by Friday it will, but you never know with these things. 
> 
> Evildoctor: I didn't realize there were different settings for the TWC feature. I thought it just increases in brightness until you become lucid or wake up. How does that affect the brightness pattern? Or am I not understanding something? Also are you getting used to sleeping with it? Either way I should find this all out myself soon enough. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.




TWC has four settings including OFF:

The low setting runs a short series of cues - and repeats these a number of times with increasing intensity/brightness.

The high setting runs more agressivley in terms of increasing brightness and number of flashes - and starts making beeps also after the second series - so you get increasing noise and light intensity.

Medium is inbetween (as you can guess) - the last 2 series of cues include beeping.

When I tried the high setting Monday night it was the beeping that woke me up.


As to comfort - I now sleep with it all night. At first I struggled with it being too tight. This is annoyingly necessary!! If its too loose then it just falls off in the night or you wake up with it up on your forehead or something dumb.

I found that it always stays on if you put the velcro on the tightest setting and run the strap OVER your ears and around the top of your neck - this creates a kind of diagonal tension that keeps it pinned on your face no matter what.


The first week I found it would get real irritating in the early hours and sometimes I took it off. Its amazing how quickly the human body and mind adapt and now I sleep with it on all night and actually find it quite comfortable. Just persevere and I promise you will get used to it and even comfortable with it.

The foam padding is pretty good also.

Here is a tip also :

USE THE DREAM PRO SOFTWARE TO SET THE DEVICE UP AND ALTER THE SETTINGS!!! THEN TURN THE DEVICE OFF WITH THE SOFTWARE ALSO AND PUT THE UNIT BY YOUR BED FOR WHEN YOU NEED IT LATER. NEVER SET THE DELAY TIME WITH THE SOFTWARE!!!!!

I found it best to turn the dials to 9:1 at bed time (having set up everything else with the software during the day/evening) and press the RC button to turn the device on. Then turn the dials to 0:0. Then put it on, turn out the lights, lie down and then press the RC button one time for each ten minutes of delay you want (eg 12 times for 2 hours). If you are doing WBTB then of course dont put the mask on when you first go to sleep - only turn it on at WBTB and set the delay to 30-40 minutes (3-4) presses - this works great.

I just found delay setting really hit an miss with the software - but the software is great for all else.

Its also important to know how to set delay manually. If you want to try for a second lucid for example then its way easier to have the device on 0:0 and just press the RC button a few times before rolling over and going back to sleep.

Hope that all helps

----------


## gameover

I did not order the Pro version so Ill be doing it all manually. I'm sure Ill get used to it on my face. I'm already learning how to sleep on my back in preparation. I appreciate all your tips for the settings. It sounds like a bit of a process working that all out. I'm glad there are settings for the TWC feature. Customization seems key for all of this. In the meantime Id better keep looking for light cues and try and stay aware. I just read the VILD tutorial and Id like to explore that. Thanks again and keep posting your successes and failures.

----------


## gameover

It arrived! I ordered it late friday night and it arrived one week later, saturday morning. I actually missed the mail lady and had to drive around looking for her when I saw the note on the front door. I found her a couple streets down and got my package just in time. 

Anyways, it feels comfortable on the tightest Velcro setting(my preference anyways) and seems fairly easy to program. Nice instructions. Can't wait to try this thing out. How's it been going for you evildoctor?

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

> It arrived! I ordered it late friday night and it arrived one week later, saturday morning. I actually missed the mail lady and had to drive around looking for her when I saw the note on the front door. I found hand couple streets down and got my package just in time. 
> 
> Anyways, it feels comfortable on the tightest Velcro setting(my preference anyways) and seems fairly easy to program. Nice instructions. Can't wait to try this thing out. How's it been going for you evildoctor?



Will be interested to hear how you get on. Good luck.

----------


## gameover

Ok. First night with it. It worked but I foolishly didn't become lucid. First instance of flashing lights was a gun fight that suddenly broke out around me. I was so worried about getting shot it never occurred to me that it could be a dream. Second occurrence , I was a super hero(not something I usually dream of) and it was nighttime. Suddenly I had night vision goggles that would flash on and off rhythmically. I remember thinking .oO(why can't they just stay on? Why do they have to pulse like that?) Then, later in another dream, I was running in a hallway...there was some emergency and the hallway lights were flashing.

So the thing works, and I'm a fool. Better luck this night. Gotta get used to looking for flashing lights.


*****EDIT(adding some extra details about the settings)*****
So I was accidentally using the TWC mode last night because I did not realize I had to turn it off to go to regular mode. I had punched in TWC earlier when messing around with it in the day. I thought punching in the 1-1 preset would turn off TWC. So, most of the night I kept waking up when it started beeping and I just kept setting it to 1-1 again. Finally I read the book in the night and realized there was a way to specifically turn off the TWC. But I actually think I prefer the TWC. It had more effect on me. But perhaps I just need to turn the brightness up. I just might try the TWC setting without the beeps tonight.

----------


## gameover

The second night I had the flashes set too dim. No effects on my dreams. I think I'm someone who needs it bright.

Last night I was dreaming that I was in my mom's house and the lights in her house started flashing brightly. At first I tried to rationalize it. Then it happened again and I thought..."hey, is this my REM Dreamer?" I did a reality check and immediately realized I was dreaming. I ran to the window to jump out and have some fun but there were 5 sets of blinds in the way. I finally got past them, opened the window and climbed out, but for some reason decided that I could kill myself jumping out the 4th floor window(no 4th or even 3rd floor in real life) , and decided I wasn't in fact dreaming. So I climbed down the side of the house and then came back in. 

I'm quite mad at myself but happy that I did get lucid temporarily and I'm getting closer. Im training myself to get used to looking for the flashes. I think I put some extra pressure on myself as well since I just bought this thing and really want it to work for me. But the device does work great. It's giving me great cues. It's in my hands now. After three nights I can say I'm very pleased with the quality of the REM Dreamer. It has done exactly what it's supposed to and is actually better than I thought with all the different options.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Sounds great, and sounds like the stage it takes some people ages to get to you've got to really quickly.

----------


## evildoctor

> The second night I had the flashes set too dim. No effects on my dreams. I think I'm someone who needs it bright.
> 
> Last night I was dreaming that I was in my mom's house and the lights in her house started flashing brightly. At first I tried to rationalize it. Then it happened again and I thought..."hey, is this my REM Dreamer?" I did a reality check and immediately realized I was dreaming. I ran to the window to jump out and have some fun but there were 5 sets of blinds in the way. I finally got past them, opened the window and climbed out, but for some reason decided that I could kill myself jumping out the 4th floor window(no 4th or even 3rd floor in real life) , and decided I wasn't in fact dreaming. So I climbed down the side of the house and then came back in. 
> 
> I'm quite mad at myself but happy that I did get lucid temporarily and I'm getting closer. Im training myself to get used to looking for the flashes. I think I put some extra pressure on myself as well since I just bought this thing and really want it to work for me. But the device does work great. It's giving me great cues. It's in my hands now. After three nights I can say I'm very pleased with the quality of the REM Dreamer. It has done exactly what it's supposed to and is actually better than I thought with all the different options.



Cool - well done.

I was playing with the TWC feature - but found it changes the length of the cues. Like you I need it set failry bright (6) and like 15 - 20 seconds of cues. The TWC feature overides these settings and give short series of cues in increasing brightness. 

I still think you should invest the extra 50 bucks and get the Pro DReamer interface and software.

Every morning before work I go to my PC and plug the REM dreamer in and the software tells me how many cues were generated - I can then tweek the settings (if not enough) ready for the next night - this takes seconds rather than fiddle about with the dials.

I have also found that at the weekend when I can sleep in the the TWC feature is good - but I need to turn up the the brightness and cue length during the work week when I only get 5 hours of sleep and so have a very short REM window.

----------


## gameover

I don't have a pc. I have a mac so I don't think it would work unless I had windows on my mac. Either way, it's easy to see how many cues happened in the
night. And I find the dials easy to use. As far as I know about the software, it doesn't warrant 50 dollars on my tight budget.

The two nights I had
good cues I had it set at the TWC medium level. I like it because it gets brighter, I notice it more, and then it beeps later if I don't wake up. It's also very easy to turn off with eye movements.

So if I set the TWC feature and then turn the beeps down, will TWC override this change? Or does it only override the flash brightness? Because I don't think the beep volume changes between medium and high setting.

----------


## evildoctor

> I don't have a pc. I have a mac so I don't think it would work unless I had windows on my mac. Either way, it's easy to see how many cues happened in the
> night. And I find the dials easy to use. As far as I know about the software, it doesn't warrant 50 dollars on my tight budget.
> 
> The two nights I had
> good cues I had it set at the TWC medium level. I like it because it gets brighter, I notice it more, and then it beeps later if I don't wake up. It's also very easy to turn off with eye movements.
> 
> So if I set the TWC feature and then turn the beeps down, will TWC override this change? Or does it only override the flash brightness? Because I don't think the beep volume changes between medium and high setting.



Im pretty sure it will override it. I normally leave the beeps off as these always just wake me up. It for sure overides the cue duration (seconds). Likewise the brightness as it starts low and then increases. Its logical therefore to assume it overides the beep volume also.

It sounds as though its working great for you already so I wouldnt change your game plan. I just seem to need a different plan for my shorter work nights. For me the TWC feature on medium or high will wake me up with the bleeping - and so far I have slept through the cues when set to low (although again this does NOT apply at the weekend when I get 8 or more hours of sleep and plenty of REM time). Manually setting 20 seconds of cues with 3 bright flashes a second works better for me mid week.

----------


## gameover

I made a small error in one sentence. I meant to say that ,with the TWC on medium, I like that it beeps if I don't become lucid because the beeps wake me up as well. It gives me moment in the night to remember my lucid dreaming goal. Of course on short rest, it's understandable not wanting to wake up.

How are the lights showing up in your dreams?

----------


## Lucas the Goat

How do you get one?

----------


## imj

Nice to see something actually works... :smiley: . By the way do you have trouble sleeping with the mask on? I mean does it cause anxiety that the light is about to go off and makes falling asleep difficult?...I have that problem with device cues... :Sad: .

IMJ

----------


## gameover

> How do you get one?



you can order one here.  
http://www.remdreamer.com/





> Nice to see something actually works.... By the way do you have trouble sleeping with the mask on? I mean does it cause anxiety that the light is about to go off and makes falling asleep difficult?...I have that problem with device cues....
> 
> IMJ



It is quite comfortable but last night I did take it off in my sleep. No memory of it but I woke up with it off and I don't remember any cues. But I had a rough day yesterday and guess I couldn't sleep on my back. 

When I wake up in the night and reset the delay, it definitely can add a little stress to going to sleep. If I set the delay at 30 minutes I start thinking "I gotta get to sleep soon!" and that makes it hard. So I prefer to set a longer time just for that alone.

I think I'll just try a WBTB tonight and keep the mask off for the beginning of the night.

----------


## imj

> It is quite comfortable but last night I did take it off in my sleep. No memory of it but I woke up with it off and I don't remember any cues. But I had a rough day yesterday and guess I couldn't sleep on my back. 
> 
> When I wake up in the night and reset the delay, it definitely can add a little stress to going to sleep. If I set the delay at 30 minutes I start thinking "I gotta get to sleep soon!" and that makes it hard. So I prefer to set a longer time just for that alone.
> 
> I think I'll just try a WBTB tonight and keep the mask off for the beginning of the night.



Yeah I used to have that too until I installed a resettable feature for my device but now it becomes..."The light will be going off! So whether it's 1 hour or 30 min it makes little difference. I think it's mind over matter, I'm still trying to get used to the idea of a light going off while sleeping but it's been more than 6 months and the anxiety is still there.. :Sad: . It reduced when I changed it to manual switching I think I'll stick to that and see if it can be used as an  awareness induced WILD...LOL.

IMJ

----------


## nina

I'm definitely considering getting one of these. Please continue posting your experiences with it.  :smiley:

----------


## evildoctor

> How are the lights showing up in your dreams?




LOL. The subconcious mind is a cunning beast - the ways the lights show up are many, subtle and varied.

Tuesday night I had a very long and vivid dream. During part of it I was in an old area of Brighton in the UK called "Seven Dials" - its where seven different roads intersect. Its there for very busy with lots of pedestrian crossings. In the dream I was crossing the road and the pedestiran light started flasing red - so I changed direction and the light behind me was flashing red! SO I changed direction again and that light was flashing red. Basically where ever I looked the lights were flashing red.

A week ago I had a Lucid where I was flying with my daughter. The sky became full of giant bottles of detergents and household cleaning products that were flying around at random (WTF!!!). We had to fly in and out of them and dodge them. Suddenly something started blowing them up using red lazers.... I woke up - knew the REM DReamer had worked and then went into a nice DEILD.

Often it takes the form of burning bright sunlight flashing off a window. I think when the brightness setting gets to about 6 its so bright you get the sensation of heat in the dream - eg burning bright sunlight.

Police/ambulance flashers are another popular one.

The ways the lights appear in dreams are so varied its actually hard to realize whats going on. hence I find I get the best results when the cues actually wake me and I can then DEILD or WILD.

I keep training with the REM Dreamer. Its good to put it in preview mode, trigger the cues and while they flash keep repeating "Im dreaming, these red lights mean I am dreaming, etc" over and over. With time I hope this will bear fruit.

----------


## gameover

The sub concious mind is defintely tricky. That is hilarious with the detergents. I feel like, in dreams that are that far from reality, the flashing lights probably won't help as much as a dream where your at work or going to the store. 

I didn't do a WBTB last night cause I was sleeping at my girlfriends and didn't want to be weird waking up at 3(though she's kind of used to my strange hobby). But I did wear the mask with the highest brightness for ten seconds. (6 can be too low for me). I again took it off and don't remember doing so. I woke up at 1 though and reset it in the dark. I confused myself with the directions the numbers on the dials go and messed up the settings. In retrospect I don't know why I thought I had to re set it up. All I had to do was put it back on and set delay if it started flashing. My poor, tired, confused self. It's been a pretty funny experience learning to work with this thing. My faith in it is very high though. The nights Ive had no cues were user error, or too low flash setting. And the cues it has given me have been great. It's kind of funny that I was having lucid dreams before I got the mask and haven't had a good one since, but I compare it to a golfer adjusting his swing. He may start out worse but in the end It can really help improve his game. But hey, it still hasn't even been a week!

----------


## gameover

Success! Heres my dream.

I was near Chicago, looking at the skyline. A plane flew overhead. It was huge. It crashed into the whole skyline then blew up. It was a disaster. Chicago had been attacked and destroyed! I kind of whimpered in shock at something so horrible and at the same time heard everyone else around me do the same. I started running away but then my vision started flashing brightly! The REM Dreamer! I realized it immediately! I looked up, down, up...heard a beep... I managed to shut the REM Dreamer off from my dream! The brightness of the flash had managed to wash out most of my dream so I let everything go dark and then "re-opened" my dream eyes. I then jumped onto a building. I started kicking things on the building. Everything felt soft and rubbery. I was laughing and so happy that the city I love so much was not destroyed, and that the mask had gotten me my first lucid in a week. I then wished to fight someone and practice some of my Kenpo. A DC appeared in front of me. He didn't put up much of a fight. I kicked him off of the building with one kick. Then I wished to fly into the sky at incredible sonic speeds(Something I had just read in Aquanina's DJ.) I jumped up, but not high enough. I jumped again, farther, fell over the other side of a building and "woke up", into another dream. I've been such a sucker for false awakenings lately that I didn't do a reality check. I just went into another dream where I was excitedly telling my brother about my lucid experience.

So finally it worked. I did a WBTB after pushing my rem dreamer off of my loft bed last night. It woke me up at 3:09. Perfect time! And the rem dreamer is apparently tough because It didn't break at all. Everything works and looks alright on it. But Ill need to makeshift something to make sure it doesn't fall off again! At this point, if I broke it, I would buy one again. It's very much worth it. But I don't plan on breaking it! So I stayed awake for 45 minutes, wrote down some dreams in my dream journal. Spent the whole waking time on my computer actually. Then went to bed with the mask and tried to tell my subconscious to stop taking the mask off in my sleep! It worked. 

Also of note, I took two 5mg sustained release melatonin last night. I often take one but never took two. I felt so good going to sleep. My body felt ready to disappear and to enter a dream.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Excellent! I would buy one like a shot if I thought I would have that level of success with it.

----------


## gameover

> Excellent! I would buy one like a shot if I thought I would have that level of success with it.



I think it's probably better to become a fairly proficient lucid dreamer before getting something like this. I would equate it to using a calculator. You want to understand the math fundamentals first before you use one. But if you are relatively comfortable with lucid dreaming, I highly recommend it. Of course the only way it could really hurt is if you let it derail your regular lucid training.

----------


## aimee47

I'm glad to hear you had some success with it. I was asking for it for my birthday. My dad said it ws too expensive, though. I really want it!
But now I know that if I buy it, it won't fail on me.
 ::teeth::

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

I've been doing some EILD experimenting with my mobile phone.

Last night I set the alarm at various low levels and put it in a drawer. Last night I heard the lowest level because I was already awake. Half an hour later it went off at the next level; I slept through it and had a dream about showing people my mobile. The next level was too loud and woke me up straight away. So, next time I'll know what level I can sleep through. I have to condition myself to recognise the mobile (or the alarm sound) as a DS.

----------


## evildoctor

Here's my experiences with the REM dreamer from this past weekend.

FRiday night it went off repeatedly - and the lights featured in many dreams. I really should have got lucid but I ignored them. In one I was standing by my PC in our study looking out of the window at night - I was hunting for rabbits that plague our garden in RL. Suddenly a red flasher like on top of a police car started going off. I looked at the flashing light which was on top of my PC and got pissed off that it was going off - it never occured to me in my dream that there is no red flashing siren on top of my monitor....

I turned on the TWC feature again Saturday evening. I set it to high with a delay time of 90 minutes at bed time (I wanted to see if I could get any hits from some of the ealier REM periods). The device woke me repeatedly all night - it fired 22 times in all! At about 5:30 am I took the device off and took my WBTB suplements - Alpha GPC + Galantamine plus some L-tyrosine and a nicotine patch.

I then had two excellent back to back Lucids. First was what I call a mini WILD - where I wake from a dream and remain still and after a few minutes I get hit by SP/HH ( strong vibrations) and had an OOBE type Lucid where I felt myself seperate and drift away - all was black at first but then a dream faded in and I found my self in a metalic tunnel with a scared looking dude. I followed the tube and found a bath area full of women. I got laid and then escaped the tunnels and found myself in a small town. I flew up and off like superman flying down the main street. I saw a young girl on the phone who was telling someone about this amazing flying guy she was watching fly towrads her. I flew down and did some nice neat spirals around her but she started ignoring me. I often find DC's ignore me when I'm flying. I flew back down the street the other way and saw a bunch of guys crossing the road. They saw me also and started waving. AS the girl ignored me I decided to try an experiment and so I gave them the finger. They got really pissed off and started shouting at me. I then lost the dream and woke up. I went straight into asnother lucid which started by my rolling down a dusty embankment. When I landed at the bottom I was in some beautiful countryside with a rocky buff and fields of corm and wheat at the bottom. I saw some people on a plateau at the top of the bluff and took off towards them. I remembered one of my goals (to get laid with a woman I know in RL that I like a lot) - so I said out loud "I want one of those people to be Kim". I landed on top and she was there - no more needs to be added other than the dream worked out quite nicely.

LAst night I turned off the TWC feature and turned on the dream alarm. I also turned the brightness up to its highest setting. I came the closest I have yet to the device directly triggering lucidity. I had a false awakeening dream. I dreamt I overslept and was woken by my work mobile - I sat up and took off my REM dreamer. I sitting on the bed talking to a colleague about work stuff and she told me to come to a meeting. Another colleague picked me up and we drove through torrential rain to a conference center. As I walk into the centre I am blinded by flashing red lights. I was pissed because I knew I had taken off the REM dreamer. I should have become lucid obviously - but the dream was so real with people I work with and so mundane that I just rationalised it somehow. Oddly the lights were so bright that they destroyed my dream vision. Once the flashing quit all I could see were black and grey geometric blocks - these cleared after about 5 or so seconds and the dream scene I had left resolved.

The really odd thing was that the dream alarm is supposed to go off after a few minutes only after the REM DReamer cues - but my dream seemed to go on and on and on before the alarm went off.

Therefore at least in this one dream time ran much faster than RL time??? Anyone else had this??

----------


## evildoctor

I am now having so much success with WILD that I am easing off the use of the REM dreamer.

I will still use it to try and get lucid on my short nights when I have to get up early for work and do not have enougth time to WILD.

The last few weeks I have been able to WILD successfully at almost every attempt. I have found the REM Dreamer starts flashing while already lucid. This actually blinds me during the wild and I have to wait for the dream scene to re-render, sometimes I end up in a new dream scene (a bit like spinning). Once or twice though it actually ended the WILD.

IT did also "save" a few WILDS also - where I lost lucidity and had slipped back into a normal dream.

However - I am now finding my WILDS are very long with out aid - and I want to work on retaining lucidity myself for even longer periods without the use of an external aid.

I am still determined to crack my holy grail of getting Lucid with only 5 hours of sleep - and will continue to post occasionaly with my progress. 

As I can now WILD effortlessly on the 3 nights a week when I can get 8+ hours sleep I no longer need the REM Dreamer. However - it is an excellent product - and for sure helped me the last three months get from 1 or 2 Lucids a week to the point I am now where I can get 2 or 3 LD's a night.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

What WILD technique are you using?

----------


## evildoctor

> What WILD technique are you using?




I posted it earlier. Its in the Attaining Lucidity forum. Its the "Extreme WILD" thread.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Spotted it. Cheers.

----------


## bro

I'm glad to see some success with this guys.

Good thread

I bought a Remdreamer in 2007, but lost it..

It's been a while but I've been getting back into my RC's in an attempt to get back on track with LD's. The inspiration was a talk with my sub-concious during a recent LD. 

I'll just throw out there that I ordered the "Remdreamer Pro+ Computer interface" just yesterday. It should arrive right around thanksgiving-time. Apparently this new version is highly customizable with "TWC"..a way to signal the device with your eyes once you've become lucid..to have it stop cuing you.. good idea in my opinion.

Anyway, I'd love to share results once I get this new one. I'm hoping for  results as I'm very border-line lucid much of the time now.

----------


## Noogah

> I bought a Remdreamer in 2007, but lost it..



whoa

----------


## bro

Apologies for hijacking the thread..

But
A little digging today turned up the curcuit board itself, still functional.   The mask that it slipped into and the instruction manual are missing but The REM detector and lights still work.

Guess I now have some extra bits and peices of REMdreamer v 2.0.

----------


## Albion

How much did it cost, if I may ask?

I'm interested in buying one too  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Well, the first time I got one, their first version, it cost about 147 Euros ..about 220 u.s dollars, the one that I'm eagerly awaiting now is costing me 197 Euros..closer to 300 u.s dollars.

----------


## bro

BUMP. Haven't heard any new REMdreamer stories recently.

My new Remdreamer arrived today. Any results and I'll post ASAP.

The excitement of this new version has me optimistic.

----------


## Denny22

Is this the one with thw two way communication?

Any thoughts you have on that after use would be interesting. Good luck Lding, Mike!

----------


## Albion

> BUMP. Haven't heard any new REMdreamer stories recently.
> 
> My new Remdreamer arrived today. Any results and I'll post ASAP.
> 
> The excitement of this new version has me optimistic.



Hey mate  :smiley: 

Grats with the REMDreamer ^^ Excited to hear your results!

Also I haven't been able to catch you online last week, I've been a little busy, but I hope we can talk some this week  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Surely. College life takes quite a bit out of me but I'm going to try to make a concerted effort to lucid dream (even if only in naps..)

 Albion, did you add me on Hotmail (MSN), I'm usually on there at least once a day?..here not all the time. 

And yeah Denny..this has the 2-way communication..really an exciting development, the fact that it will be able to read my eye movements.. Once I begin using it I'll post. As of now I need every bit of sleep I can get.

Thanks for the LD'ing wishes! You as well  :smiley:

----------


## yarjar

Looking forward to updates on this! Don't forget about this thread  :smiley:

----------


## blindkilla

Where did you get your rem dreamer? I'm thinking of ordering one.

----------


## bro

Haha I won't forget it YarJar, might try it for the first time this afternoon..during a nap, anideal time from what I hear.

And BlindKilla Just google REMdreamer, it's one of the first links to pop up; their official site.
|
I'm glad I've been practicing Reality Checks regularly with the periodic lucid dream as well as training in WILD'ing..

I think that's an important "prerequisite"..(to already be aware of your surroundings etc.) and will lead to better results with any lucid induction device. My point: you'll have to be looking for the REMdreamer cues actively during daily life and while dreaming, so it's best to already have a solid lucid foundation before purchasing. 

Happy lucids! will post back soon, or today if I give it a shot later.

----------


## Denny22

Mike, in your previous outings with the REMdreamer in which ways did the light appear in your dreams? I've heard from some it appeared as police sirens, a bright red sun and a flashlight. I guess the brain does it's best with the visual input to make the image more plausible?

----------


## .Val.

Hey, how does the 2-Way communication work? What can you tell the REM-Dreamer when you are lucid? Do you sort of use it just to tell the thing to stop flashing at you once you are lucid?  :smiley: 

I ordered one of these the other day. I plan to have some lucids under my belt before I start using it, it's just something I'd really like to experiment with though.

When you ordered it, did you get an acknowledgment when it has been shipped or anything? I ordered mine a few days ago, and haven't heard anything. I'm keen to know when I will be getting it.  ::D:

----------


## evildoctor

> Hey, how does the 2-Way communication work? What can you tell the REM-Dreamer when you are lucid? Do you sort of use it just to tell the thing to stop flashing at you once you are lucid? 
> 
> I ordered one of these the other day. I plan to have some lucids under my belt before I start using it, it's just something I'd really like to experiment with though.
> 
> When you ordered it, did you get an acknowledgment when it has been shipped or anything? I ordered mine a few days ago, and haven't heard anything. I'm keen to know when I will be getting it.



The 2WC works quite well. When the REM DREAMER starts cueing you just move your eyes up and down and it stops. It works well.

You get a couple of basic settings - low thru high. The Low setting just uses series of flashes in increasing intensity. The high setting uses both beeps and flashes. The medium setting starts with just flashing and then adds beeps iin the later series of cues.

The only thing I dont like about the 2WC is that it overides your normal settings for number of flashes/beeps. I like long sequences of cues - at least 20 seconds. The 2WC feature ignores your settings for cue lengths, brightness, number of flashes a second, etc. I hope in future versions the TWC version will be customizeable.

----------


## bro

> Mike, in your previous outings with the REMdreamer in which ways did the light appear in your dreams? I've heard from some it appeared as police sirens, a bright red sun and a flashlight. I guess the brain does it's best with the visual input to make the image more plausible?



Good question.

Well, it does differ for everyone, but yeah, your brain will attempt to incorporate the cues into whatever it can..

For me they've been: (With the older model, have yet to notice cues with this one)

-Flying saucers
-someone shining a laser pointer in my eye
-and my eyes just being flooded with red light
-the blinking red lights on the bottom of airplanes (exaggeratedly bright though)

So far, no LD's from the REMdreamer pro, it is helping with recall though, recalled about 5 dreams last night.

I think it'll be a matter of using it in combination with WILD attempts and tweaking the settings.





> When you ordered it, did you get an acknowledgment when it has been shipped or anything? I ordered mine a few days ago, and haven't heard anything.



- Don't worry about this mate..wait a bit longer and then message the guy, chances are it will ship out in a day or two, then he'll let you know, that's what happened with mine.

For someone else with the same model, 
(EvilDoctor)?can you answer me these, I have a few questions and the REMdreamer guys are awful to get ahold of. 

1) When I have the preset setting for "medium TWC" set, and I put in a delay time, is it normal for the lights to give a quick flash about 20 minutes later (if I had the delay set for 20 minutes)..I kind of remember reading that but I'm not sure.

2) Also, is it normal for whatever preset (or custom settings) you have set in, for the unit to give a quick flash just before the end of the delay time to let you know it's about to begin its REM sensing?

3) When I sleep with the mask, I usually sleep with it in the mode 0:0, as this is where you set the delay time (after I choose either TWC, my custom settings, or a preset). When I awaken from a dream due to some cues perhaps and want to reset the delay time, *will 2 or 3 presses of the button in 0:0 give me 20/30 more minutes of sleep respectively, before REM sensing (in the mode I chose)*, or do I have to go to "0:2" *then* back to "0:0" and then press the button for every 10 minutes of delay.

4) Also, for the TWC, Evildoctor, can you tell me, if and when I become lucid due to cues, how much time will the machine give me, from recognizing my eye movements, and stopping its cues, until it _begins cuing again_, or _do I have to wake, and re-set_ the delay time?

Thanks for the help anyone..

look forward to sharing some more interesting results.

----------


## evildoctor

> For someone else with the same model, 
> (EvilDoctor)?can you answer me these, I have a few questions and the REMdreamer guys are awful to get ahold of. 
> 
> 1) When I have the preset setting for "medium TWC" set, and I put in a delay time, is it normal for the lights to give a quick flash about 20 minutes later (if I had the delay set for 20 minutes)..I kind of remember reading that but I'm not sure.
> 
> 2) Also, is it normal for whatever preset (or custom settings) you have set in, for the unit to give a quick flash just before the end of the delay time to let you know it's about to begin its REM sensing?
> 
> 3) When I sleep with the mask, I usually sleep with it in the mode 0:0, as this is where you set the delay time (after I choose either TWC, my custom settings, or a preset). When I awaken from a dream due to some cues perhaps and want to reset the delay time, *will 2 or 3 presses of the button in 0:0 give me 20/30 more minutes of sleep respectively, before REM sensing (in the mode I chose)*, or do I have to go to "0:2" *then* back to "0:0" and then press the button for every 10 minutes of delay.
> 
> ...



Sorry bro - Im on a business trip to Europe and asia - Im in China this week. Its been kind of busy so i've not been online much.

Answers to the above:

1) Yes - the unit always gives a few breif flashes to let you know the delay time has expired. This is useful as you can press the central button a few times if you are not asleep yet. Each press of the button gives another 10 minutes delay - the unit will beep and flash once to confirm each extra ten minutes when you press the button. This also makes a useful RC. Once or twice I have had false awakenings and I pressed the central button and the unit made a slow pathetic sound like the batteries had run down.

2) yes - same answer as 1 - the unit always gives a breif double flash when the delay time expires for whatever custom or TWC settings you have chosen.

3) YOu are doing the right thing. I always leave it in 0:0 mode, because as you said this allows you to start a new period of delay after the unit fires a cue. If the unit wakes me during a dream or when I wake after a dream I normally just press the button to set a new delay time. 1 press for each ten minutes of delay you want. I normally press the button 2 or 3 times (20-30 mins) to give me time to fall back to sleep and start dreaming again. I am quite good at DEILD so I often go straight back into a lucid - therefore an extra 30 mins of delay is great as it doesnt screw with the start of my lucid. Sometimes the REM DREAMER fires in the middle of a lucid - more often it just "blinds" me and I have to wait for the dream scene to re-render. The REM Dreamer can be odd this way - it can cause you to become lucid - but can "ruin" a good lucid if it fires and wakes you. At the weekend when I can become lucid without the REM DREAMER I normally use it with a delay of 4-5 hours to wake me once I hit REM. Then I take some supplements and do without it. I get more use from the REM dreamer mid week when my nights are shorter and I am less likely to get lucid without help.

4) It does not take long to turn the cues off - just 3 or 4 seconds of strong up and down eye movement. When you wake at the end of the lucid (I always wake at the end of a lucid) then you can press the middle button to reset the delay time as before - 1 press = 10 minutes of additional delay. This will start a new "cycle" and the REM DREAM will begin REM detection and start TWC after the delay time elapses.

Hope this helps

----------


## bro

Thank you evildoctor. Much appreciated. That answered every one of my questions.

I've taken a bit of a break from using the REMdreamer to work on mr LD'ing and WILD's without it, but It's a good feeling knowing it's there.

----------


## evildoctor

Bro,

its good to give the REM DREAMER a rest every now and then. Sometimes the mind just gets too clever at assimilating the cues into dreams.

A few nights ago mine fired a series of cues during a very vivid dream. I was in my kitchen talking to some people when the flashing lights blinded me. In my dream I said "damn im wearing my REM dreamer!" - so in my dream I take it off and then start showing the people I am with what it is and how it works. Completely nuts - didnt even occur to me that I might be dreaming! Then in the same dream I am walking up my street a little later when the thing fires again, this time I say "Shit! I thought I took this thing off back in the kitchen"!! Annoying.

Even the instructions suggest giving it a rest for periods here and there - good advice IMO.

----------


## .Val.

Well, I got my REM Dreamer yesterday. Didn't actually take that long to arrive.

It seemed a bit confusing when I first started playing with it, but now that I am beginning to understand it it seems to make sense.

I went to bed wearing it last night with a four hour delay before it started. Dream Alert was also turned on. It woke me up not long after four hours with the dream alert, and I remembered a small dream.

The dream alert went off one more time later on in the morning, but I didn't recall any dreams.

When I woke up in the morning it told me that it had only gone off twice in the night. Which seemed really strange, as in... I thought it should be more.

I had an afternoon nap just before (1 1/2 hour) and it didn't go off once.

I'll see how I go tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## evildoctor

Val - You need to change the sensitivity. I have mine set on one. It should generate 10 to 20 cues a night if you have it set right. If it only fired a few times then your sensitivity level is wrong.

BTW - if you are using the software then the LOWER the number setting the more sensitive it is. I thought this would be the other way around and made the mistake of setting it to 9 - and then found It barely worked at all until I figured it out.

----------


## .Val.

Thanks Evildoctor!

I set it to one last night, and had much better success. It went off 16 times last night. Whenever I saw it in the dream, though, it didn't come through so much as an integrated part of my dream it was a big flashing red - I couldn't see anything else while that was on.

I had great success last night, I think.

I remember seeing the lights and thinking, "Okay, this is a dream!"

I think at one stage I had become nonlucid because I think they flashed again and I said, "Oh yeah!"

At another point of the dream I tried doing a reality check. They didn't work! I tried pushing my thumb through my hand. I tried recalling the last few things I had done. I tried holding my nose. My thumb didn't go through my hand. I recalled all the events of the dream. And I didn't think I could breath.

After all that I said to myself, 'Look, I KNOW this is a dream, so I'm just going to ignore all that anyway."

Another thing happened: the dream ended, and I tried to carry on over into another dream, but nothing happened.

I think I now need to understand more the levels of lucidity. Because while my dreamself found out he was dreaming - at no stage do I believe that I *me* had actual control of my thoughts and actions.

Anyway, sorry to keep hijacking this thread! After a month of not much success, I am really excited about progress just after two nights of the Rem Dreamer.

----------


## Denny22

First off, Bro was nice enough to send me his old REMdreamer motherboard. Not only was this a lovely offer but he even told me not to send him more than postage would cost. Well, I couldn't accept it like that so I sent an amazon gift card his way. Anyway, he did a really nice thing and I appreciate it greatly.

Anyhoo, I made a homemade dream mask for the motherboard and it's great. I'll post pics soon but last night while using the PDF manual I messed around with the controls. I'll be honest, I didn't know what I was doing but I believe it'll take time to understand how to work it. So, I did a WBTB and set it for 40 minutes and fell to sleep. The WBTB was at 7.20 am and I woke up at 8.15 am just after coming out of a WILD.

Ok, I didn't see the lights however I don't remember falling asleep. My theory is that the lights woke me up after flashing and after laying for for an instant I started to "roll" into a WILD. And the WILD itself? Not too long as I merely looked out my window and was amazed how not only were the tress blowing in the wind but also was each leaf. Amazing detail!

If they did wake me up for a WILD then they did exactly what I wanted them to do to be honest.

Thoughts?

----------


## nordicul

Couple of Questions for the REM DREAMERS out there,hope not off topic.

From the posts I see that In TWC  voluntary up and down eye movements or similar beneath the lids can be set to trigger the REM DREAMER to switch off the flashing cues,however in its normal operation status ie when it's watching to detect REM eye movements, can voluntary eye movements trigger its cueing activation or does it only respond to REM ?
If normal eye movements do trigger it on, then I see why you might set an activation  delay to be well asleep.

Second  but linked, in another thread I'm following http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51380 (hope this is the right way to link to it!) it was said that REM movements were nothing like those created voluntarily,so trying to make a conscious connection... between voluntarily moved eyes eg simulated REM and the "I'm dreaming" message wouldn't work. However I've come accross some research which seems to indicate that when visualizing a scene eye movements very similar to REM are created......Finally the question...If your REM DREAMERS only respond to REM can someone tell me if they can trigger it on by  visualization of some scene?

----------


## bro

> Thoughts?



It was a pleasure to send. Thanks for the gift card as well. Now we've both got a very similar device.

Well I think it was a short WILD like you said. It's great that you already know the sensation of "rolling into" a WILD..that's a big step in the right direction.

How often do you do reality checks? That's a crucial part of lucid dreaming, with or without an induction device. I think if you get into the habit of doing more, perhaps coupled with the REMdreamer, your bound to get lucid more often.

Also, since lucidity is already on your mind, and since you'll probably get lucid again very soon due to so much thought and so many attempts, _do nothing_ the next time you get lucid. just sit down, feel your surroundings, run your hand across the wall and appreciate the little details you see, feel and smell and just sense. This will ground you and allow you to make the LD last longer and hopefully, be more vivid.

Also, I'd suggest trying some of the WILD techniques listed throughout the site. I'd reccomend "KingYoshi's" WILD technique or "Clairity's" Wild technique. Takes effort but its worth it. Perhaps coupled with the REMdreamer you can have even more success.

Congrats! Best of lucid luck

----------


## teamlinx

i just got a rem dreamer myself. this thread has been helpful.

what isn't helpful is the manual. wondering if some more experience REM Dreamer users want to help me put together a users manual for the REM Dreamer with images and better directions so we may all benefit from the rem dreamer.

----------


## cybereality

Well after reading this thread I think I'm convinced. I just ordered the REM-Dreamer. Hopefully this device is as good as I hope it is.

----------


## nechong

hi,

may i know who those who has purchase this remdreamer, do u guys still experience lucid dream now??
how about the new version of nova dreamer mask ?


thanks

----------


## IndigoGhost

*I have one, I love the idea of it but i have never got lucid from it* 

*Recall has to be really good to get any use from it ^^*

----------


## nechong

i have heard many ppl not able to exp lucid dream from this remdreamer...think this device not working well...

----------


## cybereality

Well I just got my REM-Dreamer a few days ago and I have already had one lucid dream from it. I am still messing with the settings though to find something comfortable, at first it was constantly waking me up. But I think the device can work. I am going to give it another week or two and then write a full review. Wish me luck.

----------


## .Val.

I had my best successes with this in the first two weeks. I didn't get completely lucid with it, but I got closer than I ever have been. I haven't tried it for a month or two now, but the last few times I tried it I either didn't wake up, or more often I woke up to discover I had taken it off in my sleep.

----------


## nechong

hi cyber,

how is your testign with the remdreamer now?

----------


## Reptile00Seven

> In the other chair was a black guy I have never met. He was amazed by the REM Dreamer, which I was showing to him. I was explaining the delay function, how the infra-red REM movement detector worked and the cues etc. I suddenly realized that the armchairs were facing the wrong way and I had no idea who the black guy was or what he was doing in my bedroom at night



LOL.  Sounds like a good deal.

----------


## Rozollo

How does this comlare with Kvasar? I was to build one, but if this is better, might as well save time.

----------


## richux

Ordered mine REM Dreamer before 2 days, I hope it will speed up my learning in lucid dreaming.

----------


## Rozollo

Got my REM Dreamer yesterday, after ordering on the 15th. Really nice build, but I am modding the strap, so it isn't just velcro. Fell off last night  :Sad:

----------


## Sam1r

Hey guys...
Glad to hear it works...but...
I have a big question...
I'm thinking of buying it,but scared that it will lessen my natural ability to Lucid Dream...
I'm glad that there's a device that helps,but I wanna do it the natural way every now and then..
Any suggestions? :Cheeky: 
Thanks,
 -Sam

----------


## richux

Received my rem dreamer before 5 days and haven't had any success at all. All the nights in which I put it on before going to bed and wake up after ~5 hours to try wake back to bed technic, the device is just frozen and does not respond. So, now I only put it on only after half of the night. The device is constructed unprofessionally, it's just a microchip not covered or protected with any plastic. That's, most likely, the reason it bugs. If you want to learn lucid dreaming, do it by practicing and training your mind, not by buying such stupid devices as I did.  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

It doesn't create LDs; it acts as an artificial reality check during the time you are guaranteed to be dreaming.

----------


## richux

@up

Yes, there are no devices, substances(at least, I don't know any) that will guarantee you lucid dreaming. But, the thing I was saying is that the device is not working as they promised it would, it is bugged. Also, some white substance has appeared on the microchips opposite side of LCD display. Here are the photos of how it looks like:

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8...0827165827.jpg

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6...0827165849.jpg

I mailed the creator of this mask with some questions, if anyone is interested, I will post his reply, if he will answer.

----------


## Sam1r

> @up
> 
> Yes, there are no devices, substances(at least, I don't know any) that will guarantee you lucid dreaming. But, the thing I was saying is that the device is not working as they promised it would, it is bugged. Also, some white substance has appeared on the microchips opposite side of LCD display. Here are the photos of how it looks like:
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8...0827165827.jpg
> 
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6...0827165849.jpg
> 
> I mailed the creator of this mask with some questions, if anyone is interested, I will post his reply, if he will answer.



Hey
Wooow...what the hell is that?
Kinda looks like wax....or mold
 -Sam

----------


## Rozollo

Looks like the solder is melting or something.  You said you got it in the mail like that?

----------


## richux

na, it appeared in 2nd or 3rd day, don't remember exactly. Here is what the creator of mask e-mailed me back ;d 





> Hello.
> White substance that apeared on pins means that water was on that pins.
> We don't know what happened to that REM-Dreamer that water was on the pins.
> Maybe batteries poured out.
> All that means that REM-Dreamer may not work correctly.
> Can you send it back for repair?



He seems to have problems with English :S Anyway, I don't think I will send it back, cuz it kinda works, just sometimes freezes and bugs and the bugging thing has nothing to do with the white substance, because it bugged on the first day too....

----------


## Rozollo

He's from Poland so his first language wouldn't be English.

I modded my mask's strap, so it stayed on all night.  CRAZY thing though: I "remember" dreaming, but it's like forgotten memories.  Like I remember doing something that felt real, but I dunno.  I upped my settings for tonight, so hopefully, I can see the indicator.  My REM generated 48 cues, so I had to lower that setting a bit (to 3).  We'll see what happens.

----------


## richux

My first language isn't English either, but w/e. I still haven't had any succes with the mask, didn't even put it on previous night. Gona do it tonight though...

----------


## Rozollo

I'm the same way.  I never see the light or hear the tones, but it basically gives me really vivid dreams.  My recall is impressive with it.  I'm going to lay off for the next week (work) and focus on MILD, DILD, and WILD techniques so as not to get rusty with those.  It's a really good aid.

----------


## richux

tonight failed too, it woke me up, the medium preset seemed to be too light for me.

@theKing

I think it's placebo, ur just thinking the mask will help you and that's why your dreams become so vivid  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

Placebos don't work that way.  It's literally a device that flashes and makes sounds, not a chemical.  The power of suggestion will work, but when the device actually flashes and makes loud noises, it will have an affect in some capacity.  There is the very distinct possibility you are too hard of a sleeper for it to wake you.  When I got to my current settings, I was able to actually become a degree lucid with the mask.  Not full-on, level 5 lucid, but pretty lucid.  If I was less than my current settings, I slept through the cues, but I saw them.

----------


## richux

Isn't placebo and self suggestion almost the same? For example, u give a patient sugar pill and tell him it will cause a lucid dream. He takes it in BELIEVE that he will have lucid dreamand voila! Miracles happen! :p 

Self suggestion is when ur telling ur self that ull wake up in dream and try to BELIEVE it as much as you can and voila! Miracles happen! I think the main thing everywhere is believing and being sure about urself.

“Believe you can and you're halfway there.”
 ~Theodore Roosevelt

----------


## Rozollo

There's still a difference.  Best comparison is iDoser.  iDoser claims to be audio drugs.  It tells you the name of the drug, which gives you a suggestion as to the effects you should receive, then you have to relax completely, focus on nothing, and let it take hold.  You are still conscious during all these, and almost going into a state that flourishes hallucinations.  To really test it, I'd love to take a group of people who claim to have a reaction to iDoser 100% of the time, relabel the doses, and see the results.

With the REM Dreamer, you're asleep.  Knowing what we know about the sleep cycle, sleep paralysis prevents suggestion from being placed in there.  The glasses are simply waking you up in a light and slow way.  There's really nothing different from them and say an alarm clock that monitors your sleep cycle.

----------


## richux

Finally! After a month of receiving the mask, tonight I had lucid dream only thanks to the mask! ;d( wasn't using it for 2 weeks or so though). The best way for me is to wake up ~2 hours earlier than usually and then use mask and go sleep with a confedence that I will have LD. Using medium preset, brightness level 5.

----------


## Rozollo

Can you list your exact presets?  Did you have a full night sleep the night before?  I've had a lot going on, so I haven't been able to play with it as much, but I have had more vivid dreams since I've stopped using it for a bit as opposed to before using it.

----------


## richux

as I said, using medium preset and the only thing I cahnged is the brigthness level. I set it to 5 instead of 6, cuz it usually woke me up.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Hey guys! I am finally getting back into lucid dreaming again and considering buying a REM DReamer, although, they sound complicated to "figure out". I mean all these settings! how long did it take you to find the right setting (assuming u found it  :wink2: ) for you? One more thing, great posts on your experiences too, i enjoyed scanning through and reading some of them.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## richux

Don't buy it!  :smiley:  It's a waste of money and it will not help you that much anyway. The mask is not complicated at all, you will understand it perfectly after some minutes of reading manual. However, during last weeks my lucid dream amount has highered, but only one from them was caused directly by mask. *The only reason I lucid dream more because I now have more desire and I work on it more often!* Besides, in most of times when I have mask put on I have dream about me running around with mask or doing smth like that, but I still don't wake up. If you really want to learn lucid dreaming, you will do it without mask, and if you are too lazy now, you will probably be too lazy when you have the mask. Mask is not any easy way to lucid dreaming, sorry.

----------


## Rozollo

The mask is best if you are having trouble with natural lucid induction techniques.  Since I haven't induced lucidity intentionally, the artificial, external reality check doesn't help.  Also, I find it works better during naps (when I actually SEE the lights/hear the tones).

It varies from person to person though.  For me, I've been to sleep deprived/busy to even take a nap, much less try to induce dreams.  Some will be like richux and have a hinderence, then some will be like the others who have had a high increase in LDs.  

If I didn't dissuade you, you can google how to make your own induction glasses.  I found some REALLY simple instructions thanks to the popularity of Inception, so give those a go to see if you can actually LD with it first.

----------


## Yofoish9

What is the website that I can buy it off of? BTW I live in the US.

----------


## Rathez

I have a friend that bought these.  He already is very good at lucid dreaming; basically what you would call a natural. He swears by these now.  He mentions that it gives him the most vivid, best lucid dreams he's had, where he can easily DEILD if it wakes him up too much.

He states though that its not really for beginners.  You need to have that basic awareness foundation set in place where you're questioning most of your dreams.  The flashing lights really makes it easy to become lucid at this point.

I would try them, but I do not have $200+ to experiment.

----------


## Rozollo

> He states though that its not really for beginners.  You need to have that basic awareness foundation set in place where you're questioning most of your dreams.  The flashing lights really makes it easy to become lucid at this point.



Currently, I have taken to the notion that they cannot help me at the moment.  The alerts wake me up even on the lightest setting, and I wake up in my sleep and remove the glasses.

The DO increase my recall/vividness of dreams, but almost always I will end the dream early with the flashing.

----------


## LARRYDEE

> Currently, I have taken to the notion that they cannot help me at the moment.  The alerts wake me up even on the lightest setting, and I wake up in my sleep and remove the glasses.
> 
> The DO increase my recall/vividness of dreams, but almost always I will end the dream early with the flashing.



The lights flashing on my RD are as follows; 4, 8, 15, 20 flashes. Then there is a pause for about 4 minutes and it starts up again. 

These lights are waking me up from my dreams. I figure there is too big of a jump in light flashing. Is there a way to change it?  Eg. 4, 6, 8, 11, 17, 20 flashes.

----------


## ezzolucid

> The lights flashing on my RD are as follows; 4, 8, 15, 20 flashes. Then there is a pause for about 4 minutes and it starts up again. 
> 
> These lights are waking me up from my dreams. I figure there is too big of a jump in light flashing. Is there a way to change it?  Eg. 4, 6, 8, 11, 17, 20 flashes.



hi, you will have more success if you let the lights wake you from your dream slightly. you can then easily perform a deild

----------


## LARRYDEE

Thanks, I give it a try tonight.

----------


## pm7300

Good evening to you all. I'm new to this forum and I'd like to share my experience with the Rem Dreamer. I've bought it about 3 weeks ago and I'm trying to find my own settings, not so easy to me. The leds they always woke me up instead of telling me I was dreaming, even the lowest brightness setting didn't work. Frustrated but not going to give up, I finally managed to try different led type (you know there are so many types, from the most bright to the less one). Led's light can act different with different color(s), so I removed both sides leds and soldered a socket for each one (even put a socket for the IR led that wasn't working when I received the mask but I replaced it myself instead of sending back the mask for such a little issue). Now every night I experiment a different color but it seems green and yellow are both suitable for me and they don't wake me up as the original red-too-bright ones did. I think I'll have to try different colors and settings but I'm satisfied with this mod, now it's so easy and fast to swap the leds (no soldering - desoldering needed) and try different colors and brightness..... I'll post again when I'll find the right balancement.....

----------


## Kaan

> The lights flashing on my RD are as follows; 4, 8, 15, 20 flashes. Then there is a pause for about 4 minutes and it starts up again. 
> 
> These lights are waking me up from my dreams. I figure there is too big of a jump in light flashing. Is there a way to change it?  Eg. 4, 6, 8, 11, 17, 20 flashes.



Sorry for the late answer, but just came back into my LD practice (which also means playing with my old LD toys and reading the forums).
What you are describing is the TWC mode (Two Ways Communication).
This is the only mode that sent an increasing (in length and strength) set of clues so that it finishes by being visible in the dream (to turn you lucid). 
Once you understand you are in a dream and your mask is making flashes you have the possibility to stop it with a code you make with your eyes in the dream.
But it's like you are awoken before noticing the flashes... 

have you tried the non TWC modes?





> Good evening to you all. I'm new to this forum and I'd like to share my experience with the Rem Dreamer. I've bought it about 3 weeks ago and I'm trying to find my own settings, not so easy to me. The leds they always woke me up instead of telling me I was dreaming, even the lowest brightness setting didn't work. Frustrated but not going to give up, I finally managed to try different led type (you know there are so many types, from the most bright to the less one). Led's light can act different with different color(s), so I removed both sides leds and soldered a socket for each one (even put a socket for the IR led that wasn't working when I received the mask but I replaced it myself instead of sending back the mask for such a little issue). Now every night I experiment a different color but it seems green and yellow are both suitable for me and they don't wake me up as the original red-too-bright ones did. I think I'll have to try different colors and settings but I'm satisfied with this mod, now it's so easy and fast to swap the leds (no soldering - desoldering needed) and try different colors and brightness..... I'll post again when I'll find the right balancement.....



Interesting! 
so, what's up since?

----------


## ezzolucid

But isnt the RemDreamer dangerous???

It is producing an infrared light / beam into your eye all night. Wouldnt this cause harm / cancer etc

What studies have been done on its safety?

The LED flashing lights are not a problem - the infrared system could be?

Any thoughts about this guys?
Thanks

----------


## Kaan

> But isnt the RemDreamer dangerous???
> 
> It is producing an infrared light / beam into your eye all night. Wouldnt this cause harm / cancer etc
> 
> What studies have been done on its safety?
> 
> The LED flashing lights are not a problem - the infrared system could be?
> 
> Any thoughts about this guys?
> Thanks



Your radiators emits infrared, like your own body and warm objects. 
I would be more worried about all the electro-magnetic waves around you emitted by all the cell phones, wifi, bluetooth and so on that are everywhere 24/7 than the infra red signal of a led. 
Infrared leds are just leds that emit light under the visible spectrum. 

What about the signals that your Aurora sends to your phone while wearing it? 
is it dangerous? 
what studies have been done on the safety of the Aurora? 
are you sure the battery will not just explode (like some cell phone batteries have) while you wear it on your forehead? 

the risk is everywhere. 
yes it's safer to wear nothing on your head while sleeping. 

(excuse me in advance if my post sounds offensive, It's not, but I'm restricted in vocabulary and nuances since English is not my native language)

----------


## IAmCoder

> But isnt the RemDreamer dangerous???
> 
> It is producing an infrared light / beam into your eye all night. Wouldnt this cause harm / cancer etc
> 
> What studies have been done on its safety?
> 
> The LED flashing lights are not a problem - the infrared system could be?
> 
> Any thoughts about this guys?
> Thanks



Cancer from the REM Dreamer, really? In this thread you claimed to have one:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...amer-safe.html





> Hi, I have a RemDreamer which, as you know, detects rem by a small infrared device zapping at the eye all night. Is this safe. I have been concerened as I hear about 'electrical magnetic frequencys' and I am unsure if an infra red device is safe for the eye. Can anyone shed some light on this please
> 
> thanks
> Ezzo



Feels like you have a vested interest in spreading misinformation about IR...

----------


## LighrkVader

The REMdreamer gave me autism.

----------


## Kaan

All the more so as you (essolucid) already have had your answer in 2016 :





> Just got these responses back from Pawell, the distributor of the RemDreamer
> 
> Can the remdreamer infrared detector or LEDS cause long term eye damage? Im concerned that having an infrared detector / sensor so close to the eye all night could cause optical damage. Im not too technical but I have been told of Electro magnetic frequencies / radiation / infrared dangers etc and this has all made me anxious as to whether i should use my RemDreamerPro mask or not
> 
> Some part of infrared light can go through eyelids but it is 100% safe. There are three types of infrared and only third type-far infrared produces heat.
> We use active infrared very close to red light and it doesn’t produce heat. Red light is safe and infrared is even more safe than red light because eye doesn’t see infrared. Pupil doesn’t react with infrared. So that’s why it is 100% safe

----------


## ezzolucid

> All the more so as you (essolucid) already have had your answer in 2016 :



Hi, its not the led lights that concern me, its the part of remdreamer that continuously monitors the movement of the eyeball. It looks like a little round opaque sphere which is the part that looks for eyeball movement to detect rem. I probably am overreacting but its because I want to use it but when i asked this question of electronic forums they all said it was a bad idea to wear it

It seems impossible to get a definitive answer from anybody of its safety - i dont want to mess with the eye

Thanks guys

----------


## Kaan

Few nights ago, for once my attempt to have a DEILD thanks to the Rem Dreamer worked. 
I have been briefly awoken by 4 bips and flashs during 2 seconds (2 per sec) , stayed still, waited for something to see and a door started to appear, I waited few seconds more for the field of view gets larger and started my lucid dream. 
It seems that a good night on the two first 1/3 of the night  and a very short WBTB increased my chances to be successful, or maybe my training, night after night, slowly starts to work. 
Why a good night of sleep and a very short WBTB may be a plus for this technique: because more chances to have good REM sleep in the last 1/3 of the night, and the WBTB brings a bit more awareness, so that it gets easier to stay focus while trying to re-enter in a dream.

this successful attempt was with the old RD. I also have a RD pro 2.0 but the screen was starting to loose pixels, and it was pretty impossible to read,  so I  tried to remove it and put it again but I just managed to damage the screen.
I'm awaiting for the RemDreamer Pro ver 2.1 , an upgraded version of my other RD pro 2.0, the 2.1 version fixes the scree issues.
It will allow me to use something more advanced than bips to wake me up, since I can record an audio message, and it will be played through the RD card or through a speaker. 
I am thinking of using a volume ramp to make the sound more progressive and wake me up with less stress. 
I am also thinking of a message that will also be a reality test. 
Why not using something like the venryx technique : a list of numbers that will be all odd or all even, but the message will not be as random as the venryx's app.
I could record several messages in advance with a different list of numbers and change it every couple of days. 

Anyway, I can't wait for receiving the new RD pro. 

I think you are right Ezzolucid, the DEILD coupled with REM detection based micro awakenings is a very promising technique.

----------


## Kaan

It worked again, this time I was able to chain 5 LD, each time the RemDreamer was awaking me I just staid still and another LD began. 
The RD pro is on its way to my home, but the old RD is still useful  for DEILD.

----------


## MisterBubbles

Just received my REM Dreamer Pro today and tried it for the first time

On medium intensity preset and 6/9 REM sensitivity I got only 1 generated cue. So I think I need to turn the sensitivity up to 8/9 or 9/9 since the manual says aim for 10-20 cues per night.

The headset does take a little bit to get used to on your head but its nothing bad like some of the members made it sound like on here. And the manual is really not difficult to use. I can see why it would be for an old person with less tech saavy. 

My biggest complaint with it is that the circuit board components are all exposed (look for pics of it online) and this normally wouldnt be a problem but you have to take it in and out of the mask at least once every time you want to use it (to turn it on and to turn it off again when you're done). The LED and capacitor or speaker or whatever tend to snag on the cloth even if I'm careful with it - kind of concerning since its not exactly inexpensive.


So to sum up, after one night, I as expected did not have a lucid but the issues people have about the manual complexity, or the uncomfortableness, and waking up and realizing they've taken it off, seem more to be a YOU problem then a device problem. I will keep this thread updated - my plan is to increase the REM sensitivity and stick with the medum cue preset for now.

----------


## MisterBubbles

One question - the manual says the REM sensitivity setting is more sensitive if its higher (7,8,9).. But people in this thread are saying set it lower to be more sensitive?

----------


## MisterBubbles

I bumped the sensitivity up to 7/9 and had 7 cues generated. I can remember at least 2 where I was in a dream and getting flashing red lights. ON one of those occasions I remembered to do the Two-way communication to turn it off and it worked fine. However my dreamspace was all black since the lights had washed it out and I couldn't get it back so I woke up

----------

